# E3 mega thread



## mcjoel (Jun 16, 2015)

Rather than having a bunch ofsmaller threads about all the games coming out Iffigured we could have a giant all encompassing thread so what games are you excited about what company impressed you the most and what games did you think were missing from the show?
I know a certain Rob is excited for the new  star fox


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 16, 2015)

I know most people probably have no idea what this game is, but I am so hyped for Mirrors Edge: Catalyst.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 16, 2015)

The new Doom is all I really care about. The rest of the stuff shown is great and all, but just.... Doom.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 16, 2015)

After 4 tripple A huge games, an unbelievable nervous man, named Sean Murray came up to the stage and showed 6 minuted amazing live gameplay for No Man's Sky.
I really cant wait for that


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 16, 2015)

My E3 scoreboard:

Bethesda, Microsoft, and Sony are all tied for 1st place. Each of them had fantastic presentations with cool tech and cool games. Do I even have to say it all?! Fallout 4, DOOM, The Last Fucking Guardian!!!, Horizon: Zero Dawn, Uncharted 4, Dreams, Cuphead, No Man's Sky. Backwards compatibility on Xbox One (that was a bitch slap at Sony, damn..) holodesk (jaw dropping) Playstation Vue, Morpheus...I think I covered everything that really caught my eye. **sigh** Shame that Silent Hills never made it to E3....fuck you Konami! They didnt even show up to show off Metal Gear

Second is Ubisoft. Some really cool games like South Park: The Fractured But Whole (fucking love that title), For Honor, Trackmania and possibly Seige. some others didn't really tickle my interest. I'm officially done with Assassin's Creed Can't do it anymore and the fact they didnt even show gameplay at their own conference? -_- Never was into Ghost Recon, nor the Crew. And that Just Dance presentation was awful. Fuck you jason derulo! You cant sing live on stage!

Third would have to be Square Enix. Their conference was an odd one. Lots of snooze fest and awkward presenters and cock teasing. Still, they showed Kingdom Hearts  and no, not that stupid mobile game. I swear, Square was trolling so hard when they did that. Hitman looks good, so does Deus Ex. Never really was a fan of Lara Croft and the other final fantasy games

Fourth would be EA. They are sooooo close to being at the bottom of my scoreboard, but another company takes their place. EA showed some cool games like Mass Effect 4 (though it should've gotten more screentime) Mirror's Edge, and Unraveled (that guy was so nervous. Wanted to just give the poor guy a hug). On the other hand, they had way too many damn sports and who's smart idea was it to have a sports interview DURING A GODDAMN E3 CONFERENCE?! Nearly fell asleep. So much greedy practices from them too. Fuck EA access

Fifth is Nintendo. This was fucking lame as hell. I hate that I woke up to see . The only cool things were Star Fox and Xenoblade. Everything else is once again, a rehash of every other Nintendo game out there. Zzzzzz

All thats left now is the PC conference. I'm not a pc gamer, never have been except for Sims games, but I do know that if they announce Half Life 3, the Internet will explode


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 16, 2015)

I want to look forward to something that isn't DOOM but E3 hasn't impressed me yet... unless you count Metal Gear Solid V, which I don't because it's so close to release.

A new Star Fox is something I've wanted for a long time but I think Nintendo needs to announce a new Metroid as well before I get a Wii U.

...oh yeah, they're making a Metroid for the 3DS that looks like a disappointment, but not as terrible as Metroid: Other M I guess?

Oh yeah, new Deus Ex is good but not something I'll get on launch. But I loved the original and Human Revolution was... alright. I hope this new one's better.

I also hope more interesting games will be revealed. There better be a new Turok or something...


----------



## Ratical (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm still kinda reeling. It's like some kinda mythical E3 pulled outta fanboy's dreams - FF7 Remake, Last Guardian, Shenmue 3 kickstarter. If Half Life 3 shows up I'm pretty sure it's the apocalypse. 



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Fifth is Nintendo. This was fucking lame as hell. I hate that I woke up to see . The only cool things were Star Fox and Xenoblade. Everything else is once again, a rehash of every other Nintendo game out there. Zzzzzz



Nintendo's was kinda "bleh", but the localization of Mother came completely outta nowhere. And even though it took a whole year, I was happy to finally see some Star Fox info. I guess you could say there was a bit of closure here, but not too many huge games.

Also, I didn't see anything about Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon. I know we got gameplay on the Nintendo Direct, but we still don't have an exact release date for the West. In fact, we didn't have anything on Pokemon at all, which is weird considering next year is the 20th anniversary. Maybe that'll happen as we get closer to 2016, though.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 16, 2015)

It doesnt matter when and where. If Half life 3 would be announced, first, the internet would crash, world war 3 would start and it would be the best selling game in human history in 2 minutes.

My E3 favs were apparently Microsoft, cause of the mindblowing Holo Lens presentation and Sony of course because of their awesomeness and NMS


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 16, 2015)

Mother fucking fuck Metroid fucking Prime Federation fuck force fucking bullshit fuck bollux fucking trash kiddy fucking style fuck game.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow, mind blown by this game.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 16, 2015)

18,446,744,073,709,551,616 Planets by the way.
18 quantillion..
I cant fucking wait.
I wait since 2 years
Aaaahhh


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 16, 2015)

Being far more a furry than I am a gamer, I only have words on the new _Starfox_. I think that, as a gameplay trailer, the presentation did what it had to do; but as far as getting me interested in the game in any other area, it felt quite flat. Overall, I'd say it was a flat trailer, but it still made the game look rather entertaining.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 16, 2015)

There was a gigantic furry thing in The Last Guardian. What about this?

Oh, Gamespot panel starts in 2 1/2 hours and Sean Murray will be there too \o/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 16, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> There was a gigantic furry thing in The Last Guardian. What about this?
> 
> Oh, Gamespot panel starts in 2 1/2 hours and Sean Murray will be there too \o/



You've never heard the legend of the Last Guardian development cycle?


----------



## Amiir (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm actually more excited about Deus Ex Mankind Divided and Hitman at the moment. Must. Have. I mean, have you seen how sexy Hitman's trailer is? Check it out

[video=youtube;LVqxMCZ3u6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVqxMCZ3u6k[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not actually much into the Star Fox series gameplay (I'm not good at shooters), but I think the direction that was taken with the game is really awesome. [noparse][/noparse] I just might pick it up!

The Nintendo Digital Event video has so many dislikes, hahaha. I enjoyed watching it, and while there weren't any big surprises, I had at least a little interest in everything they showed. I'm excited for the new Zelda game, especially since it has online multiplayer! I totally want to play through the whole thing with two friends. And I'm interested in picking up Hyrule Warriors 3DS too. 
I guess the fact that there wasn't a big, unannounced game is a sign that they're putting a good amount of resources into NX for a strong launch.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2015)

This E3 is shit. The only positive highlight was the Unravel guy. Everything else is looking okay at best.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 16, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> This E3 is shit. The only positive highlight was the Unravel guy. Everything else is looking okay at best.



What E3 have you really enjoyed in the past?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> What E3 have you really enjoyed in the past?



i actually don't have an answer to this


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 16, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'm not actually much into the Star Fox series gameplay (I'm not good at shooters), but I think the direction that was taken with the game is really awesome. [noparse][/noparse] I just might pick it up!
> 
> The Nintendo Digital Event video has so many dislikes, hahaha. I enjoyed watching it, and while there weren't any big surprises, I had at least a little interest in everything they showed. I'm excited for the new Zelda game, especially since it has online multiplayer! I totally want to play through the whole thing with two friends. And I'm interested in picking up Hyrule Warriors 3DS too.
> I guess the fact that there wasn't a big, unannounced game is a sign that they're putting a good amount of resources into NX for a strong launch.



I was anticipating hearing about the new Zelda game more than any other as well. Alas, no detials pretaining to it were made. What a let down that was. Nintendo isn't what it used to be unfortunately.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 16, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> i actually don't have an answer to this



So there's been no E3 you have enjoyed, at least a little? Not even the HoloLens from Microsoft this year?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> I was anticipating hearing about the new Zelda game more than any other as well. Alas, no detials pretaining to it were made. What a let down that was. Nintendo isn't what it used to be unfortunately.


Aonuma specifically mentioned Zelda U wasn't going to be at E3


----------



## Taralack (Jun 16, 2015)

No love for Horizon: Zero Dawn? It looks bitchin
Looking forward to Uncharted 4 as well
Gears 4 looks pretty sweet, I'm all for not quite hyper masculine white dudes
Halo 5.. holy shit I didn't think I'd get excited about it but I'm so glad Buck and co. are back. Warzones looks like the best multiplayer mode I'll never touch because I suck at pvp
SWTOR Fallen Empire, the cinematic looked insane, all the feels, with 12x story xp going on now I might just resub and finish the damn story on my jedi guardian

Haven't seen the Nintendo direct so no comment on that yet


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 16, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Haven't seen the Nintendo direct so no comment on that yet



You didnt miss much


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 16, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> There was a gigantic furry thing in The Last Guardian. What about this?



*sheds a single tear* Let's just say it was supposed to be a continuation of Ico and Shadow of the Colossus...but my god...it's taken so long to make who even cares anymore?

OT: Basically my thoughts for Kingdom Hearts 3 too. Although, I kinda wonder what all that neon ride shit is about.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll just sum up my reaction in this little snippets of text.

Regie, Iwata and Miyomoto as muppets: Yay!

Star Fox Zero: Yay!

Super Mario Maker: Yay!

New Chibi Robo: Yay?

Mario Tennis: Sure, why not?

Metroid Prime Federation Force: The hell is this?!

I was expecting Nintendo's conference to be better this year when they opened up with Muppets, but they disappointed. -_-


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay, in my opinion, PC Gaming Show lost E3. Worse than Nintendo. Both were boring but at least Nintendo was quick. This was 2 and a half fucking hours of nothing!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 17, 2015)

Sean Murray just confirmed, that No Man's Sky will come out for PS4 and PC on the same date. No time-exclusive. Thats sooo awesome!!


----------



## Taralack (Jun 17, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Sean Murray just confirmed, that No Man's Sky will come out for PS4 and PC on the same date. No time-exclusive. Thats sooo awesome!!



Give us a date damn ya!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 17, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Give us a date damn ya!



They said, because of reasons, they are unable to give the release date on E3. Probabl, because they have to talk a bit more with the publishers or they want to be sure to fullfill the release dates, but Sean promised, they will announce it soon. 1 or 2 weeks I think


----------



## Vitaly (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought there's nothing worse than EA conference in 2014, but this year Square Enix showed a new level of misery and boredom. 
At least Sony and Microsoft were on top.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 17, 2015)

Yep. EA was boring as fuck. My favourites are Microsoft and Sony too


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay, so I found more Star Fox Zero footage on YouTube and... the game looks alright but also kinda samey compared to past titles, don't you think? Aside from the Arwing transforming into a chicken, of course.

Also, this seems to be a reboot of sorts, and... the story in Star Fox was never important or interesting but it's like, what the hell is this game? It almost felt like a remake of Star Fox 64, except... not? I dunno how to describe it.

I also hope the gameplay will have a bit more on the table than linear shooting galleries with occasional all-range modes. If anything I hope they take cues from Star Fox command, that was my favorite DS game and probably my favorite Star Fox, too. Thinking about SF Command makes me feel all warm and fuzzeh inside. <3


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 17, 2015)

NIER BY PLATINUM
FINAL FANTASY VII REMAKE
KINGDOM HEARTS III TANGLED CONFIRMED

Square Enix is my waifu


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 17, 2015)

Satoru Iwata has apologized for doing a crappy job at E3 this year. Hopefully this time he's serious about fixing his mistakes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't care if E3 was basically 9/11 for nintendo fans, I'll be really pissed off if Nintendo stops using goofy theatrics and their muppet guys after this


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I don't care if E3 was basically 9/11 for nintendo fans, I'll be really pissed off if Nintendo stops using goofy theatrics and their muppet guys after this



I loved the muppets and goofy theatrics, it's just a few other things in their conference that stank.

Hopefully this isn't gonna hurt Nintendo financially, but somehow I doubt it. There are too many people out there who whine about something new, and yet when the time comes they go out and buy it anyway.

There can be only one other logical reason for it:


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2015)

So who else thinks that Metroid Prime Federation Force will end up being a Wind Waker situation, where people hate it now, but later it will be revered as a timeless classic and those people will be shunned for doubting it?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 17, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> Okay, so I found more Star Fox Zero footage on YouTube and... the game looks alright but also kinda samey compared to past titles, don't you think? Aside from the Arwing transforming into a chicken, of course.



Arwing transformations were a thing in Star Fox 2. That was such a fun game.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 17, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> NIER BY PLATINUM
> FINAL FANTASY VII REMAKE
> KINGDOM HEARTS III TANGLED CONFIRMED
> 
> Square Enix is my waifu



Now if only they had also announced final fantasy tactics 2.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 18, 2015)

So today is what, the last day of E3?

They better announce something amazing because right now this E3 is lamer than ever, IMO. There are really only three games I can care about; Doom, Star Fox Zero and Metal Gear Solid V.

I mean, I guess three games are better than none but I was hoping for more, like maybe a new Turok since I heard rumors.

I guess I'll reserve my nerd rage for when it's over.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 18, 2015)

Yea!! Play station talk with Hello Games at 10pm berlin time


----------



## Naesaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Fallout 4, Star Ocean 5, Fire Emblem Fates, Unravel, Dishonoured 2, Kingdom Hearts 3, Deus Ex Mankind Divided,  Nier, Tomb Raider, No Man's Sky, World of Final Fantasy, Uncharted 4, FF VII remake, The Last Guardian, Mass Effect : Andromeda, Darks Souls 3


^That is everything I'm looking forward to, so all in all, this E3 was amazing for me


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 18, 2015)

I saw a trailer for need for speed but they didnt show anything significant. WTH!


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 18, 2015)

Super hyped for the return of Ghost recon

[video]https://youtu.be/WdJub3Kz2wI[/video]

Here's the trailer for the new Star Wars: Kinghts of the Fallen Empire

[video]https://youtu.be/bkgzXpKbVGE[/video]

Last but not least, Mirrors Edge: Catalyst

[video]https://youtu.be/IsDX_LiJT7E[/video]

Top 3 games on the hype train right now.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 18, 2015)

Just saw the E3 video of the new Doom.

Bethesda, shut up and take my money!!


----------



## tomato (Jun 18, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> The new Doom is all I really care about. The rest of the stuff shown is great and all, but just.... Doom.


That demo was BRUTAL! The main character had his arm ripped off then beaten over the head with it. That honestly made me cringe but it was still kinda cool.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 19, 2015)

tomato said:


> That demo was BRUTAL! The main character had his arm ripped off then beaten over the head with it. That honestly made me cringe but it was still kinda cool.


My favorite is still when he rips off a zombies leg and curb stomps it with it. <3


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 19, 2015)

Haha xDD

Hello Games couldnt come to the Playstation panel because your lovely president closed all main roads in LA 

https://twitter.com/hellogames/status/611699794214387712


----------



## Mesmerist (Jun 19, 2015)

I honestly have to ask whether or not this was the best E3 ever. At the very least, I'm pretty sure Sony's E3 2015 conference was the best ever.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 19, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> My favorite is still when he rips off a zombies leg and curb stomps it with it. <3



Then good news, Doom is now more terrifying then ever. :twisted:


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 19, 2015)

E3 2015 in a nutshell: Sony and Microsoft do what Nintendon't. And I'm a Nintendo fan. 

Wii U: first Nintendo console I didn't own. I'm gonna wait for the NX. All signs indicate the Wii U is being canned, and Zelda is going to do a Twilight Princess. Nintendo needs to stop trying to compete against the smartphone/tablet crowd. And they need to change leadership. The execs are too old and out of touch and the corporate structure is too backward and traditional.

Of course, Nintendo fans supporting scams like Pokemon Shuffle won't help the company get better. Yes, Pokemon Shuffle and all other freemium games are scams. And Ninty's partnership with DeNA has me worried we'll be seeing more scam games since DeNA is kinda known for them.


----------



## tomato (Jun 19, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> E3 2015 in a nutshell: Sony and Microsoft do what Nintendon't. And I'm a Nintendo fan.
> 
> Wii U: first Nintendo console I didn't own. I'm gonna wait for the NX.


Nintendo has missed their mark I think, their systems used to be for a younger and less masculine audience, like the Wii and the sports games that came with it and the DS. Their venture into the more console oriented world hasn't gone well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> E3 2015 in a nutshell: Sony and Microsoft do what Nintendon't. And I'm a Nintendo fan.


So Nintendo is actually has new games????


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 19, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> So Nintendo is actually has new games????


Looks like you didn't pay attention to the Sony or Microsoft pressers...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> Looks like you didn't pay attention to the Sony or Microsoft pressers...


Sony has SFV, FF7, Shenmue, FFXV and KH3.

What does Microsoft have?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 19, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> E3 2015 in a nutshell: Sony and Microsoft do what Nintendon't. And I'm a Nintendo fan.
> 
> Wii U: first Nintendo console I didn't own. I'm gonna wait for the NX. All signs indicate the Wii U is being canned, and Zelda is going to do a Twilight Princess. Nintendo needs to stop trying to compete against the smartphone/tablet crowd. And they need to change leadership. The execs are too old and out of touch and the corporate structure is too backward and traditional.
> 
> Of course, Nintendo fans supporting scams like Pokemon Shuffle won't help the company get better. Yes, Pokemon Shuffle and all other freemium games are scams. And Ninty's partnership with DeNA has me worried we'll be seeing more scam games since DeNA is kinda known for them.



Can you give me some examples of crappy games that were made by DeNA?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2015)

E3 2015 in a nutshell:  Instead of personal hoverboards, we get mostly sequels.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> E3 2015 in a nutshell:  Instead of personal hoverboards, we get mostly sequels.


and remakes


----------



## Granus (Jun 20, 2015)

I might just sell my Wii U now. Star Fox is yet another 64 rehash, nothing interesting coming out this year at all, and I lost all interest in Smash. Yep.

On the other hand, I think I'll get a PS4. Sony definitely won me over this year with their stuff. Good stuff.

But my favorite thing by far was Fallout 4. It looks awesome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 20, 2015)

Before Zero, Everyone wanted Starfox 64: part 2.

Now, that Zero is a thing everyone hates it. Fucking wow



Granus said:


> I might just sell my Wii U now. Star Fox is yet another 64 rehash


Define "another".


Granus said:


> nothing interesting coming out this year at all, and I lost all interest in Smash. Yep.


Xenoblade X?????


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2015)

Granus said:


> Star Fox is yet another 64 rehash....


The fact that Pigma appeared at all does imply they're throwing out everything from Adventures through Command (until demonstrated otherwise).


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 20, 2015)

The hottest debate of the whole E3: [video]https://youtu.be/q3ZRqxZk0x8[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 20, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> The fact that Pigma appeared at all does imply they're throwing out everything from Adventures through Command (until demonstrated otherwise).


So no Krystal, Panther, Slippy girlfriend, NTR, That one rookie monkey pilot, Peppy's grand daughter.


----------



## Granus (Jun 20, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Define "another".



The first one was the 3DS port/remaster. Now it's a retelling of SF64, and I'm kinda getting tired of SF64 over and over again.



> Xenoblade X?????



Yeah, that's the only reason I might keep it. Still, it's just one game. I don't know if it's worth keeping a console that has one interesting game per year at best...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 20, 2015)

Well they can't stop supporting the Wii U too soon, otherwise they'll end up releasing their next console too soon, just like when they released the Wii U before any must-have games for the system were released, causing it to get crushed by the PS4 and Xbox One.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2015)

If I was attending E3

I would be walking around not knowing what to do.


----------



## Naesaki (Jun 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If I was attending E3
> 
> I would be walking around not knowing what to do.



I really want to go to E3 someday, too bad it would be crazy expensive to do >_____<


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 20, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I really want to go to E3 someday, too bad it would be crazy expensive to do >_____<



I'm not sure if you can go to the actually conferences unless you're a journalist, which sucks


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I'm not sure if you can go to the actually conferences unless you're a journalist, which sucks



This is most likely the case or they prioritize journalist over general public.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 20, 2015)

Nintendo isn't gonna say anymore about NX until E3 2016, so I wonder at which E3 they'll announce the successors to Xbox One and PS4.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I'm not sure if you can go to the actually conferences unless you're a journalist, which sucks



That is correct, unlike other major game shows E3 is not open to the general public; to visit you must be a part of the videogame industry.


----------



## kv195 (Jun 21, 2015)

From what I browsed of E3 this year, the stuff that I'm excited for is MGSV and BO3.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 21, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Before Zero, Everyone wanted Starfox 64: part 2.
> 
> Now, that Zero is a thing everyone hates it.



That was my reaction too, but when I thought about it, I realized that most people's complaints are centered around the sub-par graphics and Wii U controller anxiety, not the fact that it's basically a re-tread of SF64. Then there's the folks who actually care about continuity and all the new, possibly left out characters like Krystal (DLC?), and you've got lots of people that are miffed for different reasons.

Also, Zero doesn't have an online mode and we've only been given a  "maybe" on local co-op. Considering how long this game's been in development, I think people just expected more.

That said, I still think people are overreacting. I honestly thought it looked pretty good, but then again I'm not a Wii U owner so I don't have a horse in this race. But if I pick one up before the holidays I'll give this one a spin.


----------



## Vanilladam (Jun 21, 2015)

I know most were very thrilled about a new Star Fox but I, unfortunately, was not one of them.
The fact that Fox is confined to his Arwing saddens me! I wanted to run around as his lil' furry butt! I wanted to be in awe at the new and improved graphics and textures of his fur in a next gen console installment!
Instead, we get to replay StarFox 64. (I bet Andross is even the final boss... ;Y  )

Aside from that, EA was completely unmentionable.
Microsoft was only cool because of the Holo Lens live demo.
and 
Nintendo just made me laugh. (cmooooon, the puppets _were_ pretty funny! x)  )

I think Sony & Square were pretty fantastic tho, aside from zero information on FFXV.
Of course, these are all my opinions haha


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 22, 2015)

No love for ubisoft? Sure they did screw up with ac unity. But they have an awesome game in the works. Southpark the fractured but whole. XD 

And I'm kinda looking forward to ac syndicate.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm really happy that the mobile gaming industry wasn't neglected this year. All of my favorite franchises seem to be throwing themselves at my fingertips! I might not even have to pay that much to progress significantly in them.

I'll agree with the lot of you guys; Nintendo's was the lamest. Not a single mobile game was announced. Not even a game where I can build up Toad Town from the ground up the way _I_ envision it? I wouldn't even mind paying for more power stars or whatever they use.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 22, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Nintendo's was the lamest. Not a single mobile game was announced.


Too early for that, you know Nintendo doesn't like to announce anything until they have in-game footage to back it up, right?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 22, 2015)

Granus said:


> The first one was the 3DS port/remaster. Now it's a retelling of SF64, and I'm kinda getting tired of SF64 over and over again.


I did not that you were from the future, How's Street Fighter V?


Ratical said:


> That was my reaction too, but when I thought about it, I realized that most people's complaints are centered around the sub-par graphics


The graphics are fine.

The mouth flaps needs to match the english voice tho. 



Ratical said:


> and Wii U controller anxiety,


wha...?


Ratical said:


> not the fact that it's basically a re-tread of SF64. Then there's the folks who actually care about continuity and all the new, possibly left out characters like Krystal (DLC?)


So it stems down to: people plays games that isn't out yet.


Ratical said:


> Also, Zero doesn't have an online mode and we've only been given a  "maybe" on local co-op. Considering how long this game's been in development, I think people just expected more.


_How do you know?_


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 22, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Too early for that, you know Nintendo doesn't like to announce anything until they have in-game footage to back it up, right?



Which is the same reason we saw nothing of Codename NX.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 24, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Now if only they had also announced final fantasy tactics 2.


Isn't that what Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and A2 are?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 24, 2015)

The reactions from these guys were great! So much passion and excitement. It was actually pretty heartwarming 

[video=youtube;eZYUq-jzLUg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZYUq-jzLUg[/video]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 24, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> Isn't that what Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and A2 are?



Not really.  Those are spin offs rather than sequels or a general second tactics game. It would be nice to revisit ivalice again and have an actual epic storyline with great battle mechanics like the first tactics (not that advanced was bad, I actually like it and the law system.. and a2 has got some awesome new classes).


----------

